# Great Place to Buy a Trek in Bay Area?



## cjo (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to get the girlfriend into road biking and I wanted to get her a Trek 1.2 WSD. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good shop to purchase the bike? Does anywhere sell bikes below MSRP?

Does anyone have any better suggestions for a solid entry level bike that is also pretty? =)

Thanks in advanced,
Chris


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Summit Bikes in Burlingame is a Trek dealer. They seem like nice enough guys, but I haven't bought anything except accessories there so I don't know if they have good deals on the bikes. Give 'em a try.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Where you at?

The Bay Area is huge.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe a better question would be where don't they sell Trek's in the bay area.

On the serious side it would help to know where you are and how far you might travel for a deal.


----------



## cjo (Oct 22, 2008)

I am in San Jose, but I have been looking all over the Bay Area at used bikes (Oakland, San Francisco, San Mateo). After so many failures, I think a new bike would be worth it.

I looked into Summit bikes. They seem like a great place -they sell for below MSRP, offer life time tune ups, 10% off gear for a year, and life time bike fits (?). 

Do any of you have a favorite shop?


----------



## staytoright (Nov 28, 2008)

There is the Trek dealership on Capital Expy. I have only purchased a water bottle from them. Give them a try. I was there in Oct. last year and I missed the sale and the 2008 were still at regular price even though the showroom was full of 2009's. But their staff did a good job showing me around and finding a bike that fit my needs. FWIW I did not buy a Trek.


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Although I've only bought kids' bikes from them, I've always been happy with the people and customer service at Chain Reaction Bicycles in Los Altos.

As far as service work and maintenance, the guys who run the shop at Bicycle Outfitter (Los Altos) have always done right by me.

Both shops are Trek dealers.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

For Trek, check out Calmar (Santa Clara, ask for James) or Chain Reaction (Los Altos or whichever is nearest to you).

Summit-Burlingame has good mechanics, however the salesdroid who fitted me was worse than clueless. Couple that with his utmost self-assurance and a propensity for shabby jobs and you have a recipe for disaster. I should have known better, but, being a newbie, I gave him a benefit of doubt. As a result, even though I redid his cleat and shoe setup after the first ride, that first 50 mile ride caused a slow-healing foot trauma that was painful while riding for the next half a year. In sum, I'd avoid Summit-Burlingame unless it's Lori who is doing your fit.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll echo sokudo's recommendations... 

Chain Reaction is almost exclusively all Treks... they tend to have a lot of stock between their two stores, and a pretty informative website. I'd trust Adam the head mechanic in Los Altos with most anything.
http://www.chainreaction.com/

Calmar is also a great shop, James is great to deal with.
http://www.calmarcycles.com/

The Outfitter is not far from Chain Reaction in Los Altos, so you could stop by there as well.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i'll third chain reaction. bought and serviced my first road bike (trek 1500) with them - bought in redwood city and serviced in los altos.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Like staytoright said, there is a Trek bike shop on Capitol Exp, just east of 87. 

Im not familiar with their pricing though.


----------



## comerfk (Jan 9, 2009)

*Trek Bikes in the Bay area (Livermore)*

Livermore cyclery has a huge selection of women's bikes in Livermore, and they give a free pro bike fit


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

*trek bike stores*

If you know what size and model you are looking for you should call around and see who has what and price shop over the phone try Sun Bicycles in Milpitas they have a small selection but they could have some 2008 stuff in stock still. Try and find last years model as they are virtually the same minus some color changes and the price difference is a couple hundred dollars cheaper.


----------



## hairball (Apr 24, 2009)

Having just shopped around many shops recently - ended up getting a Trek 2.3, I'd say:

Chain Reaction had the best 'bike shop feel' -- a lot of stock, very friendly, good prices if you ask
Summit Los Gatos - limited stock, list price, helpful for tryouts + fit, try to push all the expensive add-ons - $50 for a carbon bottle cage sir?
Palo Alto bicycles - best prices (without having to ask) but rather sniffy and unfriendly at my 'cheap' price point
San Jose Trek - list price, rather empty feel to the shop, spacey staff
Bicycle Outfitters - friendly, nice selection of Trek + Bianchi, list prices

I ended up getting it from Summit Los Gatos on account of it being close to my house, and I got my MB from there.. but Chain Reaction would be my #1 pick.

hb.


----------

